# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 36 )



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2016)

*You’ve most likely produced many finished pieces over the years, Are there any that stand out for you?
Post up some pix?



*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.
Primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and people who wear tinfoil hats too...


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2016)

Good morning Marc! (Is it still morning????)



I have done a TON of projects over the years, and while I still haven't built anything I've been 100% satisfied with, 2 srand out for me. The piece that I use for my avatar is one, and a chess set and board I built several years ago. I have pictures of the chess set somewhere, but I don't know where right now. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2016)

This was one of my favorites. But it got destroyed by my ex and I no longer have it. So much time in it, all from wood I harvested. I had so much fun making it, maybe I will do another one day.

Soft maple and walnut.


 



 



 



 


And then there was this one, I made three of these, my sisters each have one. Mine got broken and no one knows how it happened, and not just a little broke, a lot broke. I know how it happened. I need to make another one of these for my self as well.
Maple


 



 



 
I have made a lot of things but for some reason these 2 stand out for me as my fav's. I really liked the basket, not for the accomplishment, but just because for me I just thought it looked cool.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2016)

Tony said:


> Good morning Marc! (Is it still morning????)
> 
> 
> . Tony



I try to get this up before 10am est. or else Colin and Greg have nothing to read with their coffee n danish...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I try to get this up before 10am est. or else Colin and Greg have nothing to read with their coffee n danish...


You got that right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2016)

I'll have to see if I can find pictures, it's a toss up between a butternut side table I did and a small coffin for a woman's parent's cremains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'll have to see if I can find pictures, it's a toss up between a butternut side table I did and a small coffin for a woman's parent's cremains.


Well get busy! Times a wastin!............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well get busy! Times a wastin!............



I'm already on the road on a trip to buy a new lathe

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'm already on the road on a trip to buy a new lathe


Now that's a priority! So I guess we have to give you a pass, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hard to pick favorites- usually what I am working on at the moment. Some are memorable. 



 



 

Got to add at least one box......

Reactions: EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'll have to see if I can find pictures, it's a toss up between a butternut side table I did and a small coffin for a woman's parent's cremains.



A coffin? As weird as it may sound, I want to see it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2016)

@Mike1950 I remember that work bench, just to cool and beautiful to use. I think that is a pattern makers vise on it? I think that is a vice that I have been looking for, it might complement my record vise on the bench I want to build. You do have some beautiful pieces of furniture too Mike. And I have one of your awesome boxes! I love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't finish anything g

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Mike1950 I remember that work bench, just to cool and beautiful to use. I think that is a pattern makers vise on it? I think that is a vice that I have been looking for, it might complement my record vise on the bench I want to build. You do have some beautiful pieces of furniture too Mike. And I have one of your awesome boxes! I love it!



Thanks Greg- The bench is used now......... Pattern makers vise is not an original- It is a Highland repro.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks Greg- The bench is used now......... Pattern makers vise is not an original- It is a Highland repro.


That's the one I was looking at, wood craft used to carry it but they discontinued it. Do you like it?


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> A coffin? As weird as it may sound, I want to see it...



I'm wanting to see that too. The guy who's been my best friend since we were 13 lost his Dad earlier this year and his Mother wants me to build a box for his ashes. Tony

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's the one I was looking at, wood craft used to carry it but they discontinued it. Do you like it?



I do like it- have not used it enough to realize full potential. It is well built.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't recall any real favorites, so I scrolled through the photos on my phone. Here are a couple that turned out pretty well... A minion box for Beads of Courage and a spalted birch bowl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 4, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I don't recall any real favorites, so I scrolled through the photos on my phone. Here are a couple that turned out pretty well... A minion box for Beads of Courage and a spalted birch bowl.
> View attachment 112711
> View attachment 112710



Box is so whimsical !! Nice bowl also


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 4, 2016)

My drums tend to be my favorites. I reworked 2 a little this week to fine tune the sound so I guess I"ll show them. I know most of you have seen them before but I still love them

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> My drums tend to be my favorites. I reworked 2 a little this week to fine tune the sound so I guess I"ll show them. I know most of you have seen them before but I still love them
> 
> View attachment 112714
> 
> View attachment 112715



Never get tired of seeing those Les, just gorgeous! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Both very sweet, but that top one is killer Les! Very Nice!!


----------



## kweinert (Sep 4, 2016)

For me I think it would be the John Deere rocking tractor and a jewelry box that so far is only in prototype. Yes, it's odd to have a prototype as a favorite but it's an original design that was done specifically to take advantage of some wood I received from a member here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2016)

kweinert said:


> For me I think it would be the John Deere rocking tractor and a jewelry box that so far is only in prototype. Yes, it's odd to have a prototype as a favorite but it's an o original design that was done specifically to take advantage of some wood I received from a member here.



If it's the one I saw earlier this year, I can't wait to see a finished product!


----------



## justallan (Sep 5, 2016)

Crap, I'm simply amazed with anything that I actually finish!
Actually I've impressed myself with a few of the pens that I've made and love how my signs and cribbage boards turn out, but I guess that's more in the line of picking out a nice piece of wood, telling a machine what to do and then trying to get a good finish on it. For me it's still a battle of figuring out what a chunk of wood wants to be, rather than working with guaranteed numbers and plans like in making something with metal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2016)

justallan said:


> Crap, I'm simply amazed with anything that I actually finish!
> Actually I've impressed myself with a few of the pens that I've made and love how my signs and cribbage boards turn out, but I guess that's more in the line of picking out a nice piece of wood, telling a machine what to do and then trying to get a good finish on it. For me it's still a battle of figuring out what a chunk of wood wants to be, rather than working with guaranteed numbers and plans like in making something with metal.



I agree, listening to the wood and making it into what it wants to be is what it is about....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 5, 2016)

Found the coffin I built, about 24 inches long. Holding the cremains of 2 people. Custom laser work on the lid form a pen and ink drawing done by a friend of their family. It's now buried somewhere in Iowa. And the table was my first high end piece of completely unplugged flatwork.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2016)

They buried that!!!???

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> They buried that!!!???



Put yer shovel away!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> They buried that!!!???



Yep. In a hole in the dirt. I think there might have been a small vault but yep. it's in the ground.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Yep. In a hole in the dirt. I think there might have been a small vault but yep. it's in the ground.


An absolutely beautiful tribute.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 5, 2016)

I agree with @justallan seems I do not get many if anything finished lately. I will get a picture of a chest I made for my daughter The other fav is the scroll work that I did fr @davduckman2010those can be seen in the scrolling section

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 6, 2016)

Quilt block chest. Family members each created a block using different shapes of walnut oak maple and cherry. I then glued them up and assembled them into this chest. I have one more in the works

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## justallan (Sep 6, 2016)

WOW! Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2016)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Quilt block chest. Family members each created a block using different shapes of walnut oak maple and cherry. I then glued them up and assembled them into this chest. I have one more in the works
> 
> View attachment 112928
> 
> ...



Marc reacted to one of my posts in this thread and brought this back up, I'm wondering if it would be possible to do fabric quilt blocks and somehow preserve them in panels, Maybe under plexi or with resin over the top? I'm thinking I'm going to have to do some experimentation now....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh sure....blame me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 4, 2017)

@Schroedc 
I am sure you will find a way to make that happen, and our quilts would look marvelous in that manner


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 4, 2017)

@Mike1950

Your reflection in the TV is very telling as to which Era you last bought some clothes... nice sword Captain Morgan...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 9, 2017)

Does a beautiful mound of sawdust count?... well.....maybe not beautiful..... but I can make a lot that everyone will notice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

